# Oil Capacity??



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

So what is the "official" oil capacity? My dad's owners manual for his 2001 Audi A6 says 6 quarts, http://www.Audiworld.com and the AudiUSA website and has it listed as 6.3 quarts. However when my dad did an oil and filter change it took 7.3 quarts.







With only 6 quarts is was well below the MIN mark according to him.


----------



## turbomark (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Oil Capacity?? (Harold)*

It's 7.3 quarts as per my owner's manual.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Capacity?? (turbomark)*

Thank you for the quick reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Oil Capacity?? (Harold)*

Always fill with the engine hot and running.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Oil Capacity?? (jhillyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhillyer* »_Always fill with the engine hot and running.

I disagree. Hot yes, running no. Fill, then run, then check and top off as necessary.


----------



## A4-EFFORT (Jul 21, 2004)

also always prime the oil filter when changing the oil on a tubo car, just pour some oil into the threaded opening in the filter. This makes sure that the turbo dosn't run dry while the oil filter fills up. its a littel thing, but it wont hurt you to take the extra min to do.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (A4-EFFORT)*

I do this anyway


----------



## marcstaz (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Just got my S4 and need to change the oil. What type of oil does everyone use? I've been told to use either 10w30 or Ow40. I live in Colorado, so the temperatures are going to be pretty varied.


----------

